
Python Patterns - BerislavLopac
https://python-patterns.guide/
======
Nicksil
This is by Brandon Rhodes: A fantastic orator; one of the best, in my opinion.

Highly recommended for all, but especially for those working with Python.

Main Website:
[https://rhodesmill.org/brandon/](https://rhodesmill.org/brandon/)

Articles:
[https://rhodesmill.org/brandon/all/](https://rhodesmill.org/brandon/all/)

Talks:
[https://rhodesmill.org/brandon/talks/](https://rhodesmill.org/brandon/talks/)

~~~
Jahak
nice

------
Jahak
thanks

